# Amp



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I went out to my trunk, on the left rear panel I removed the 2 black tacks with needle nose pliers allowing me to pull the trunk carpet out of the way, I then loosened the 4 Phillip head screws that were under the carpet so I could remove the amp . I then adjusted the amp gain and reinstalled it. Took at least 5 minutes. Kind of have to use some force removing carpet tacks and replacing them. Thank's for the info...


----------



## dizz81 (Jan 29, 2006)

umm wow.. you went thru that much trouble?? all I did was pull the carpet away from the corner run my left arm down into the cubby area back there and turned.. took all of 15 seconds..


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey, So I ride the short bus.... Show off.... j/k . I always do stuff the hard way...


----------



## dizz81 (Jan 29, 2006)

lol.. its all good.. I woulda gone your route also but I caught the last post in another amp thread and tried it.. saved me some hassle.. oh you do need skinny arms to fit back there tho.. so not everyone can do it that easy.. hehe how do you like your stereo now btw??


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

dizz81 said:


> lol.. its all good.. I woulda gone your route also but I caught the last post in another amp thread and tried it.. saved me some hassle.. oh you do need skinny arms to fit back there tho.. so not everyone can do it that easy.. hehe how do you like your stereo now btw??



I've got fat arms and was able to do it, sounds so much better


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree, does sound better, oh I have massive 23 inch biceps. They won't give like big soft arm's will... lol j/k


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Dragon 32 said:


> I agree, does sound better, oh I have massive 23 inch biceps. They won't give like big soft arm's will... lol j/k



must have short arms, I didn't need to go past my forearm


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

I took the amp all the way out also before I relized that I didn't have to.


----------

